# New Title



## Dan Anderson (Jun 27, 2003)

Ladies & Gentlemen,
I have been awarded a new title by one of my students.  The story:

I was teaching a brand new student yesterday.  I tell the new children in my school there are three rules to begin with:
1.  You are to answer me out loud.
2.  You are to call me Professor.  "Yes, Professor, no Professor, I don't know Professor."  If you forget, don't worry, I will remind you.
3.  Don't be afraid of my voice.

I was working with this lad and asked him a question.  he answered, "Yes."  I looked at him and said, "Yes, what?"  He paused for a moment, thought about it and then said, "Doctor."

Move over Jerome, there's a new doctor in town.

Yours,
Dr. Dan Anderson

PS - I waited until it could be my Black Belt post.


----------



## ace (Jun 27, 2003)

Wicked Sweet!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

How funny.  I like it.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 27, 2003)

Put the lime in the coconut and call me in the morning.

Dr. Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

That's a good one. I myself just had one of my kids respond to me by saying "Aye, Aye Captain" when I gave them their job assignments in class.  

Captain Tim:rofl: :btg: 

PS: Bob, we need pirate smilies!!!!


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

Cool story.

What was real cool is that Dr. Anderson is teaching the "newbies" at his club.  How cool is that?  A Legend doing intro programs.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Cool story.
> 
> What was real cool is that Dr. Anderson is teaching the "newbies" at his club.  How cool is that?  A Legend doing intro programs. *



Yes, I usually teach the first class for newbies.  As good as my instructors are, nobody can get a feel for a brand new person like I can.  Especially the children.  They can be the most touchy as the karate/ modern arnis school is a new environment for them.  I want them to be as comfortable as possible and ultimately, the responsibility is on me as it's my school.

Yours,
Dr. Dan


----------



## David Hoffman (Jul 8, 2003)

May I add that this is my favourite post of yours to date! I wish more people would devote their energy to posting humorous and touching stories during these next weeks leading up to the second anniversary of Professor's passing. He would have gotten a good kick out of "Doctor Dan."

David

ps. As I am an acupuncturist, and accompanied Professor during meetings with Doctor's for many years as his "interpreter", my Official title given me by Professor was "Doctor Quack-Quack!"


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 8, 2003)

I can hear it now - (with a RP inflection) *Danny.  You are now a doctor.  That is very good.  You must open up a pratice and make the money."*

You know, that would make a great thread for the upcoming anniversary of RP's passing.  Your most touching or humorous story about _the old man._  You should start it.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## David Hoffman (Jul 8, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea. If nothing else, we can all unite in humor and our fond memories! I'm not sure if I want to start it though, I think I'm already in enough trouble! 

David


----------

